# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Elysia  [Odysseas Elytis, Vena]

## Apostolos

Σύμφωνα με σημερινές πληροφορίες το πλοίο είναι το VENA της γνωστής Higashi Nihon Ferry. Φαίνετε η έλευση του Nathchan Rera έφερε αλλαγές στην Ιαπωωική εταιρία προς δικό μας συμφέρον!
VENA.jpg
Η φώτο απο το φανταστικό site okazy zone

----------


## Apostolos

Στης 15 Δεκέμβρη θα ξεκινήσει το 2ο γκρούπ του πληρώματος για την παραλαβή του Vena. Απο πρόσφατες φώτο που ανέσηρα απο τα βάθη του Ιαπωνικού Internet το πλοίο είναι στο Hakodate και μας περιμένει  :Smile: 
2719.jpg2716.jpg2720.jpg

----------


## naval

TO ONOMA TO KSERW HDH ALLA DEN KSERW AN PREPEI NA TO APOKALIPSW KAI AYTO...ANERXETAI DYNAMIKA H ANMEZ PAIDIA.MPRAVO STOUS ANTHRWPOUS THS

----------


## Apostolos

Το όνομα αυτού??????

----------


## Apostolos

Αναμένοντας το κουκλί να μας έρθει σας ανεβάζω ακόμα μία φώτο του. Το πλοίο φαίνετε σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση!

http://okazyzone.com/

----------


## Apostolos

Σε μιά ωραία πόζα. ¶ραγε να του κάνουν μετασκευή τύπου Κοραή?

----------


## Apostolos

Tο αποκάλυψε ο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ Οδυσσέας Ελύτης.... Απλά πανέμορφο!

----------


## naval

TO VENA THA METONOMASTH ''ODYSSEAS ELYTHS''...KALO SK SE OLOUS

----------


## Apostolos

Σε ευχαριστούμε! Ξέρεις πότε περίπου θα έρθει το πλοίο Ελλάδα?

----------


## naval

OXI RE SI APOSTOLE.PANTWS KSERW OTI EXEI KSEKINISE KAI ERXETAI...

----------


## Apostolos

Με το καλό να μας έρθει το κουκλί!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΝΑ

Καλό μήνα και καλά ταξείδια.
Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι το πλοίο θα φτάσει στις 3 του μήνα και επειδή θα είναι νύχτα θα δέσει κατευθείαν στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου. 
Καλή άφιξη να έχουν τα παιδιά.
.............................

----------


## nautikos

Τελικα το πλοιο αφιχθει στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου στις 5/2/08, συμφωνα με το automotopress.

----------


## JASON12345

Καλώς ήρθες Οδυσσέα.
Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά για το νέο.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλώς μας ήρθε. Άρα σύντομα θα το δούμε και απο τα μέρη μας

----------


## JASON12345

Απαιτώ  :Very Happy:  από τους ζακυνθηνούς μία φωτογραφία!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΝΑ

ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΧΩΡΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!

anmez4[1].jpg

anmez8[1].jpg

anmez5[1].jpg

anmez7[1].jpg

anmez6[1].jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ναι, τις οποιες τις πηρες απο εδω. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

To βαποράκι που είναι βρε παιδιά??? Απο Σεπτέμβρη η μετασκευή???

----------


## a.molos

Το βαποράκι βρίσκεται αραγμένο στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου ( με υψωμένη ακόμη την Παναμαικήν) και κάνει παρέα με το Ουγκο Φώσκολο. Και τα δύο είναι σε πλήρη απραξία, βουβά και σκοτεινά. Οι φωτό είναι της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας, που βρέθηκα εκεί για επαγγελματκούς λόγους. Στο ίδιο λιμάνι βουβό και έρημο το Ζάκυνθος 1. Σύμφωναμε παράγοντα της εταιρείας το πλοίο θα ετοιμαστεί για το Αιγαίο ( και για το λόγο αυτό όνομάστηκε με όνομα Αιγαιοπελαγίτη ποιητή) μετά την ληξη της θερινής σεζόν. Επίσης μου δήλωσε ότι η επόμενη αγορά της ΑΝΜΕΖ ( όταν πραγματοποιηθεί) θα έχει το όνομα του Νίκου Καββαδία. 
Εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων (αργότερα του καλοκαιριού) δείτε τις παρακάτω φωτό.

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο και την ενημέρωση!!!

----------

?                     .

----------


## apari

. .
            .          . .

DSC00266.jpg

----------


## kalypso

apari...       .;;

----------

!   !     ! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## captain 83

Και με τι παράδες;

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν το Ιαπωνικό φόρουμ διαπίστωσε ότι το καραβάκι τους θα εφευγε...

----------


## noulos

> ...


    ;  :Razz: 
,    !!!

----------


## Trakman

24/1/09    .   ,   ?!?     ...

----------


## Trakman

,        .

Trakman_3235.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

4,50 το γκαραζάκι??? Καλοοο! Με μιά επιμήκυνση, και ανάλογη μετασκευή τύπου Κοραής θα είναι ότι πρέπει!

----------


## alex29

apo zante kanena neo pote tha paei gia perama meria..

----------


## passage

> Και η πρύμνη, όπου φαίνεται και η κλίση που έχει πάρει.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27902


 ΚΛΙΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΞΗΛΩΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΟΔΕΣΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ.

----------


## DimitrisT

ποιάς εταιρίας είναι το πλοίο και γιατί  παραμένει παροπλισμένο στο λιμανι του Ζαντε?????????????

----------


## passage

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ Α.Ν.Μ.Ε.ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ ZANTE FERRIES ΟΠΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ, ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ. :Smile:

----------


## DimitrisT

> ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ Α.Ν.Μ.Ε.ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ ZANTE FERRIES ΟΠΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ, ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ.


Μάλιστα σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση φίλε passage.

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλό μήνα σε όλους.Εχουμε κανένα νέο τι γίνεται με το βαπόρι.Θα είναι για πολύ ακόμα ετσι :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## passage

ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## passage

ΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟ MURORAN ΤΗΣ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑΣ.. :Smile:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Λέτε να έρθει στη Ραφήνα μετά τη μετασκευή; Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω πως λέγεται η εταιρεία με αυτά τα σινιάλα;*

----------


## passage

> *Λέτε να έρθει στη Ραφήνα μετά τη μετασκευή; Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω πως λέγεται η εταιρεία με αυτά τα σινιάλα;*


Το όνομα της ιαπονέζικης εταιρείας είναι Higashi Nihhon Ferries.

----------


## KOMAJEC

20-05-2009

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

τπτ νεο για το καραβι ??

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Τι γινεται με αυτο το καραβι ρε παιδια.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

που βρισκεται;

----------


## giorgos_249

> που βρισκεται;


*Στη Ζάκυνθο και περιμένει...*

----------


## passage

Να δούμε ποσο καιρό ακόμα θα περιμένει άλωστε....????:wink:

----------


## alex29

Η ΑΝΜΕΖ είναι η μόνη, από τις πλοιοκτήτριες των παροπλισμένων πλοίων, που παραμένει ζωντανή και Ζακυνθινών συμφερόντων εταιρία, που δραστηριοποιείται στις ελληνικές θάλασσες. Το πλοίο Ελύτης, βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι μας, αλλά οι προσεκτικές οικονομικές κινήσεις της εταιρίας, ειδικά σε περίοδο κρίσης, έχουν πάει πίσω την ανακατασκευή του. Σε πρόσφατη επικοινωνία μας με τον πρόεδρο της εταιρίας, μάθαμε ότι, η τελευταία δρομολόγηση πλοίου τους, σε γραμμή του Αιγαίου, οριστικοποιήθηκε πλέον και τους επόμενους μήνες, μπαίνει προτεραιότητα για απομάκρυνση του Ελύτης, από τη Ζάκυνθο και την πιθανή μετασκευή του σε φορτηγό. 
 Είναι η μόνη εταιρία του νησιού, που γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα και συνεχώς παρουσιάζεται, για να ζητήσει παράταση μέχρι το επιθυμητό. Το δε πλοίο, είναι σίγουρο, πως θα μπει σε διαδικασίες ανακατασκευής και δρομολόγησης. Στην περίπτωση τούτη, δεν μιλάμε για «παράτημα». 
 Όμως και αυτό, κρύβει την ομορφιά του νέου μόλου που πρόσφατα στοίχισε πάνω από τρία εκατομμύρια ευρώ και όλοι θα περιμέναμε να πέσει, μια θαλαμηγός ή ένα κότερο μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. Αντίθετα ο τουριστικός μόλος φιλοξενεί άλλο ένα φέρυ, χωρίς την απαιτούμενη λιμενική παρέμβαση που θα μπορούσε να του βρει προσωρινά έναν άλλο χώρο πρόσδεσης. Τον συγκεκριμένο μόλο ακόμη δεν έχει δει η πλειοψηφία των Ζακυνθινών, αφού κρύβεται από το πλοίο.

----------


## Ergis

> Η ΑΝΜΕΖ είναι η μόνη, από τις πλοιοκτήτριες των παροπλισμένων πλοίων, που παραμένει ζωντανή και Ζακυνθινών συμφερόντων εταιρία, που δραστηριοποιείται στις ελληνικές θάλασσες. Το πλοίο Ελύτης, βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι μας, αλλά οι προσεκτικές οικονομικές κινήσεις της εταιρίας, ειδικά σε περίοδο κρίσης, έχουν πάει πίσω την ανακατασκευή του. Σε πρόσφατη επικοινωνία μας με τον πρόεδρο της εταιρίας, μάθαμε ότι, η τελευταία δρομολόγηση πλοίου τους, σε γραμμή του Αιγαίου, οριστικοποιήθηκε πλέον και τους επόμενους μήνες, μπαίνει προτεραιότητα για απομάκρυνση του Ελύτης, από τη Ζάκυνθο και την πιθανή μετασκευή του σε φορτηγό. 
>  Είναι η μόνη εταιρία του νησιού, που γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα και συνεχώς παρουσιάζεται, για να ζητήσει παράταση μέχρι το επιθυμητό. Το δε πλοίο, είναι σίγουρο, πως θα μπει σε διαδικασίες ανακατασκευής και δρομολόγησης. Στην περίπτωση τούτη, δεν μιλάμε για «παράτημα». 
>  Όμως και αυτό, κρύβει την ομορφιά του νέου μόλου που πρόσφατα στοίχισε πάνω από τρία εκατομμύρια ευρώ και όλοι θα περιμέναμε να πέσει, μια θαλαμηγός ή ένα κότερο μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. Αντίθετα ο τουριστικός μόλος φιλοξενεί άλλο ένα φέρυ, χωρίς την απαιτούμενη λιμενική παρέμβαση που θα μπορούσε να του βρει προσωρινά έναν άλλο χώρο πρόσδεσης. Τον συγκεκριμένο μόλο ακόμη δεν έχει δει η πλειοψηφία των Ζακυνθινών, αφού κρύβεται από το πλοίο.


φορτηγο;;;;δεν ειναι λιγο μικρο για να γινει φορτηγο βρε παιδια;;

----------


## Apostolos

Μια χαρά ειναι! Εχει και ψηλο γκαραζάκι, ότι πρέπει για τα λιμάνια των Κυκλάδων. Αν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να δημιουργηθεί και επάνω (ανοιχτό-wether) γκαράζ θα ήταν μούρλια!

----------


## diagoras

Ο φιλος Αποστολος εχει δικιο.Μπορει να γινει ανετα φορτηγο.Εδω πηγε να γινει ενα που ηταν 75 μετρα καραβακι ενα liberty ii νομιζω ετσι το λεγανε που θα εφερνε η saos και δεν μπορει να γινει το ΕΛΥΤΗΣ???

----------


## Apostolos

To Liberty Bell είναι roro....

----------


## a.molos

Επιστρεφοντας εχθές το μεσημέρι απο Ζακυνθο με τον ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟ ΣΟΛΩΜΟ, φωτογράφισα για μια ακόμη φορά το πλοίο, στην ίδια θέση εδώ και 2 χρόνια περίπου, χωρίς καμμία επέμβαση να έχει γίνει πάνω του, πέρα απο το γεγονός ότι ο καταπέλτης του πλοίου άλλοτε είναι ανοικτός και άλλοτε κλειστός ( για να μην μπλοκάρει απο την απραξία?).
ODYSSEAS ELYTHS.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και όμως πέρασαν κοντά 2 χρόνια??? Απίστευτο! Κρίμα γιατι το βαποράκι θα μπορούσε να δώσει πολλά στην ακτοπλοΐα μας

----------


## noulos

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήρθε πέρσι!

----------


## KOMAJEC

Το βαπόρι μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου "μετά βαϊων και κλάδων" το Δεκέμβριο του 2007..............

----------


## passage

> Το βαπόρι μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου "μετά βαϊων και κλάδων" το Δεκέμβριο του 2007..............


Τον Φλεβάρι του 2008 ήρθε στο Λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου.

----------


## KOMAJEC

αν όχι, δείτε αυτό!

----------


## kythnos

¶ραγε υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μετασκευαστεί αυτό το πλοίο σε τέτοιες περιόδους και δεδομένου ότι το Κοραής δεν έχει βρεί ακόμη την θέση του στην ακτοπλοία :Confused: .Ξέρει κανείς στοιχεία για το πλοίο??? (ταχύτητα, μήκος κλπ)

----------


## giannisk88

> αν όχι, δείτε αυτό!


Τα δύο μόνα πλοία που εχω δεί στη ζωή μου με γκράφιτι είναι αυτό και το διπλανό του...Ο πρώην φώσκολος....("Φώς")


Είναι θλίψη όμως να βλέπεις σε ένα τοσο όμορφο νησί 2 πλοία χωρίς κάποιο ουσιαστικό μέλλον και χωρίς κάποιο λόγω ύπαρξης εκεί όπως φαίνεται τα τελευταία χρόνια...

----------


## trelaras

παντως εχει πολλες ομοιοτητες με το κεφαλονια!(πριν την μετασκευη του)παρατηρηστε λιγο την φωτογραφια!αδελφακια λες κ ειναι!

----------


## Apostolos

Μα καμία σχεση μιλάμε!

----------


## limani 2

arxisan oi ergasies sintirisis sto ploio  sto limani tis zakynthou ! sintoma tha exoyme kai foto !:wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε γιατι ο συμπαθης Ιάπωνας ειναι κρίμα να κάθετε έτσι...

----------


## kythnos

Προσωπική μου άποψη ότι το βαπόρακι με μία μικρή μετασκευή θα μπορούσε να μπει στην γραμμή Λαύριο-Κέα-Κύθνος και να έχει πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.....Ένα παρόμοιο του πλοίο άλλωστε τα πηγαίνει πολύ καλά στην εν λόγο γραμμή(στο Μαρμάρι αναφέρομαι). Τί λέτε για αυτό????

----------


## trelaras

> arxisan oi ergasies sintirisis sto ploio  sto limani tis zakynthou ! sintoma tha exoyme kai foto !:wink:


Θα περιμενουμε!!! :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Αντε γιατι ο συμπαθης Ιάπωνας ειναι κρίμα να κάθετε έτσι...


πολυ καλημερα σας.νομιζω οτι μετα απο τοσα χρονια ακινησιας σιγουρα θα τεθει και θεμα μηχανων.δεν ξερω κατα ποσο βεβαια τις συντηρουσαν ολα αυτα  τα χρονια....

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Παιδια εχετε καποιο νεο για τον βαπορα ;;  :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω:
www.imerazante.gr/koinonia/elytis-0507/

----------


## trelaras

> Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω:
> www.imerazante.gr/koinonia/elytis-0507/


Τι ειναι αυτο? :Confused:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Ο Ελύτης περιμένει καρτερικά το μέλλον του στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου. Η φωτογραφία είναι απο την πολύ πρόσφατη επίσκεψη μου στο νησί. Θα ακολουθήσει κ άλλο υλικό...

P1020663.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τι ομορφο καραβάκι... Με μια απλή μετασκευούλα θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει τόσα σε μικρές γραμμές! Ακόμα και πορθμιακές χρησιμοποιώντας τις ευκολίες του για πλώρα - πρύμα φορτώσεις...

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Τι ομορφο καραβάκι... Με μια απλή μετασκευούλα θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει τόσα σε μικρές γραμμές! Ακόμα και πορθμιακές χρησιμοποιώντας τις ευκολίες του για πλώρα - πρύμα φορτώσεις...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, πρόκειται για λενα πολύ όμορφο καράβι, με καθαρές γραμμές, το οποίο θα ήταν ότι πρέπει για δρομολόγια όπως Κυλλήνη-Ζάκυνθος. Μακάρι να το δούμε στις θάλασσες μας σύντομα...

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΑΠΟΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ Η ΝΕΛ !!! χα χα  :Very Happy:

----------


## πατρινος

Ο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.ermisnews.gr/index.php/economy/1028--l-r-

----------


## Lana

Στις μηχανες γινεται ελεγχος  ανα δεκαημερο μπαινουν μπροστα και γινεται ελεγχος στο πλοιο.  Στην εορτη του Αγιου 24-8 το ειδαμε σημαιοστολισμενο και φωτισμενο με γιρλαντα παρακαλω και ακουσαμε την ομορφη του μπουρου
Οσο για τη προβλητα  ετσι οπως εχει κατασκευασθει ειναι ακαταλληλη για κοτερα.  εχουν βαλει μεγαλους επικρουστηρες που δεν εξυπηρετουν πλαστυικα σκαφη, γιαυτο απο την αλλη πλευρα δεν πηγαινει κανενα κοτερο.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια φοτο του πλοιου στις 21/8/10 πανω απο το Δ.Σολωμος !!
IMG_1953.JPG

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ωραίος ο Ionian Star!

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ο Οδυσσεάς Ελύτης στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου

----------


## Lana

σε λιδες ημερες αρχιζει η συντηρηση του πλοιου ματσακονι βαψιμο δοκιμαστικα στις μηχανες

----------


## limani 2

einai sigouri pliroforia sou ?

----------


## Lana

Τον  περασμενο Ιουνιο ειχα κατεβει Ζακυνθο και καθομουν στο ουζερι στο πορτο.
υπηρχε συνεργειο μεσα στο πλοιο. Ρωτησα και μου ειπαν οτι γινονται εργασιες για να παρουσιασει το καραβι ευπρεπη παρουσια στο λιμανι λογω καλοκαιριου.
Επισκευη και βαψιμο εγινε στον καταπελτη στην κοντρα γεφυρα και στο επανω καταστρωμα. Οι εργασιες ομως σταματησαν με εντολη ανωθεν διοτι ο θορυβος απο τα ματσακονια ενοχλουσε τα κοτερα και το διπλανο ουζερι....................ενω οι ολονυχτιες δραστηριοτητες των μηχανοβιων [σουζες κοντρες σπασμενες εξατμησεις αυτοκινητα 4χ4 αυτοπσχεδιοι αγωνες]και γενικα φω νασκιες καυγαδες που δεν αφηνουν να υσηχασουν ουτε οι πετρες....................................

----------


## limani 2

etsi opos ta les einai ! ta mixanakia den tous enoxloysan ! distixos den tous arese na omorfinei ligo to karavi !!!!

----------


## Lana

Δεν θελουν να ομορφεινει το καραβι για να εχουν δικαιολογιες οτι εκει που ειναι χαλαει την εικονα του λιμανιου ποια εικονα δηλαδη τη χαλασμενη απο αλλα κι αλλα....

----------


## limani 2

akrivos !!! einai alitheia oti tha katevasoun kai ton adamantios korais stin zakyntho ???

----------


## Lana

Δεν εχω ακουσει κατι τετοιο. Παντως απο οτι γνωριζω η γραμμη εδω  εχει μεγαλη πτωση της κινησης και παρα το κοψιμο του ενος δρομολογιου απο πεντε τεσσερα τα πλοιοα εχουν πληροτητα πολυ χαμηλη.
Επομενως αλλο ενα πλοιο τιο να κανει.

----------


## Stylianos

Πάντως δίκιο εχουν οι άνθρωποι...δεν ειναι επισκευαστική ζώνη το λιμάνι...θα έπρεπε να ειχε μεταφερθεί κι αυτο σαν το ''ΦΩΣ''....

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το ΦΩΣ εφυγε και καλο του ταξιδι. Το ΟΔΥΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ φιλε Stylianos  ανηκει σε Ζακυνθινες οικογενειες.
Οταν θα ειναι εφικτο θα γινη πιστευω η μετασκευη.  Μεχρι τοτε δεν ειναι για πεταμα.

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ αλλα και το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου δεν ειναι ούτε επισκευαστική ζώνη να βαράμε ματσακόνια και να κάνουμε χρήση φλόγας αλλα ούτε και ειναι τσιφλίκι των λίγων οικογενειών της Ζακύνθου εις βάρος των περισσότερων που βλέπουν μια θέση του λιμανιού τους να χάνετε...
Πάντα χωρίς παρεξήγηση

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Υπαρχουν  πολλες θεσεις ανεκμεταλευτες λογω εγκαταλειψης υπαρχει και μια αχρηστη προβλητα για κρουαζιεροπλοια που χρησημοποιειται μονο για ψαρεμα που αν μεινει κι αλλο ασυντηρητη θα βουλιαξει και οι λιγες οικογενειες δεν θεωρουν  τσιφλικι τους τιποτα ουτε θελουν να εκμεταλευονται τους περισσοτερους, τους οποιους νομιζω οτι δεν εμποδιζει σε τιποτα το πλοιο. Αντιθετα εχουν ατελειωτα χιλιομετρα και παραλια για τη βολτα τους.
Οσο για τη θεση δεν   χανεταιι καμια θεση.  Τα κρουαζιεροπλοια μενουν εξω λογω μεγεθους τα δυο Ιταλικα εξυπηρετηθηκαν κανονικα τα κοτερα ηλθαν κι εμεινε το μισο λιμανι αδειο απο την Αστυνομια μεχρι τον Αγιο Διονυσιο. Οσο για χρηση φλογας δεν εγινε τιποτε τετοιο απλα η εταιρεια ηθελε να βαψει το πλοιο για να εχει καλη εικονα στο λιμανι.
Στη γιορτη του Αγιου Διονυσιου το πλοιο ηταν σημαιοστολισμενο το βραδυ ηλεκτοφωτισμενο με γιρλαντα και σφυριζε μαζι με τα αλλα κατα τη διαρκεια της λιτανειας.
Τελος δεν νομιζω να μεινει αιωνια εκει.

----------


## alex29

to karabi stin thesi pou einai krybei to stolidi tou limaneiou tis zakunthou
tis kamares pou ti nyxta me ta fota einai katapliktikes..to karabi prepei na fugei apo autin tin thesi kai na paei ston agio nikola volimon..

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Βεβαιως να αλλαξει θεση οχι ομως στον Αγιο Νικολαο Βολιμων/. Εκει πηγε ενα χειμωνα το ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ πρωην ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ και εκινδυνευσε να βυθιστει.
Οσο για τις καταπληκτικες καμαρες κ.λ.π.  ασε καλυτερα.

----------


## Lana

Για ποιες καταπληκτικες καμαρες μιλαμε. Εχει καμια σχεση με τη Ζακυνθινη ρυμοτομια κουλτουρα και παραδοση αυτο το κατασκευασμα. Μ η τρελαθουμε τελειως.
Το σπηλαιωμα που ειναι απο κατω το εχει  δει κανεις

----------


## alex29

se authin tin thesi to kalokairi tha mporouse na desei mia thalamigos  kai na kanei volta o kosmos gia na tin dei.. oso  gia tis kamares ama tis deitai tin nuxta me ta fota einai ena ergo texnis..
tora ti vlepoume ena sapiti kai ta pontikia na kanoun parti mesa..kanane tin zakyntho kunosoura h anez kai h anmez..

----------


## Lana

Θαλαμηγοι δενουν και αρκετες μαλλιστα.Επισης ο κοσμος κανει την βολτα του χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Μην υποτιμας την νοημοσυνη μας σε παρακαλω οταν μιλας για εργα τεχνης,διοτι ετσι προσβαλεις και τα πραγματικα εργα τεχνης. Και σε ερωτω ευθεως΄΄ τα ποντικια βγαινουν απο το καραβι η απο τα κουφωματα του λιμανιου, και γιατι βγαινουν ποντικια  σε αλλα μερη του λιμανιου εκει που δεν υπαρχουν πλοια.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το πλοιο φετος το καλοκαιρι στην Ζακυνθο με το νεο του χρωμα !!
115_0148.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Έτσι όπως το βλέπω ξηλωμένο θεωρώ πως για ro/ro ειναι φοβερό! Ξήλωμα ολο το κομοδέσιο και δημιουργία ανοιχτού γκαράζ για τα επικίνδυνα... Στους δύσκολους καιρούς που περνάμε θα είναι ιδανικό, χαμηλή κατανάλωση, καλή ταχύτητα, και καλές εξελικτικές ικανότητες. Οτι πρέπει για τα βυτία στο Αιγαίο....

----------


## Giovanaut

Να ρωτήσω κάτι, πιο το νόημα του βαψίματος, αφού δεν έτοιμο...??

----------


## ιθακη

μπας και το ετοιμάζουν για να γίνει λίγο καλύτερο με μια μικρή μετασκευή,από τον "ξάδερφο" Κάλβο και μας το ανεβάσουν εμάς????

----------


## Appia_1978

Μπα, δεν το πιστεύω Γιώργο. Με τι λεφτά;

----------


## ithakos

Θα μπορούσε να εξυπηρετήσει τη γραμμή Πάτρα Σάμη Ιθάκη αλλά χρειάζεται αρκετά καλή μετασκευή...θεωρώ ότι ο Απόστολος πιο πάνω έδωσε μία καλή λύση για αυτό το καράβι...Ρο-Ρο θα του ταίριαζε....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πολλά θέματα τακτικής δρομολόγησης συζητήθηκαν και σχολιάστηκαν ποικιλοτρόπως, όμως δεν είδα κάποια παρατήρηση σχετικά με την επικείμενη δρομολόγηση του Οδυσσέας Ελύτης στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων και συγκεκριμένα από Λαύριο για Κύθνο - Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Κίμωλο - Μήλο και από Λαύριο για Κέα και Κύθνο. 
¶ραγε το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο (μηχανολογικά, ενδιαιτήσεις, πιστοποιητικά) να εξυπηρετήσει μία τέτοια γραμμή;;

----------


## Ilias 92

Και μαλιαστα ως επιβατικο και με σημαια Παναμα!!
Χαμπρι δεν πηραμε βλεπαμε τα μεγαλα....
124
Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ
ΣΗΜΑΙΑΣ ΠΑΝΑΜΑ
ΑΝΜΕΖ Α.Ε.
Α) ΛΑΥΡΙΟ - ΚΥΘΝΟ - ΣΕΡΙΦΟ - ΣΙΦΝΟ - ΚΙΜΩΛΟ - ΜΗΛΟ                                                                                                                   Β) ΛΑΥΡΙΟ - ΚΕΑ - ΚΥΘΝΟ

----------


## giorgos_249

Αυτό ρε παιδιά έχει δηλωθεί πολλές φορές σε πολλές γραμμές ! Δε λεει κατι το οτι ειναι στις δηλωσεις τακτικης δρομολογησης......Εχει δηλωθεί παλιότερα από Ραφήνα για Κυκλάδες και Παροναξία, Από Κυλλήνη για Ζάκυθνο και από Λαύριο για Κέα - Κύθνο !

----------


## speedrunner

Όπως λέει και ο giorgos_249 το ότι είναι στις δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μπει και στην γραμμή!!!! Και πέρυσι είχαν δηλώσει κάτι το αντίστοιχο αλλα προφανώς δεν έγινε!! Βέβαια αυτή η δήλωση τακτικής δρομολόγησης δεν νομίζω ότι απέχει πολύ απο την πραγματικότητα καθώς απο ότι έχω ακούσει η εταιρία πρόκειται να προχωρήσει σε μετασκευή του πλοίου άμεσα ( όχι στο μέγεθος του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής όμως) έτσι ώστε αν το ¶γιος Γεώργιος μας αφήσει να είναι έτοιμο πάρει την θέση του!!!!

----------


## ithakos

Δηλαδή μιλάμε για μια μετασκευή τύπου Κάλβος....
Θα παρακαλούσα τους κυρίους Διονύση και Γιώργο που είναι άριστοι στις μετασκευές να μας προτείνουν τρόπους στο θέμα των μετασκευών...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειχαμε προτεινει καποτε, αλλα εχει χαθει...

----------


## ithakos

Θα κάνεις όμως μία ωραία όταν μπορέσεις...είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα είναι πετυχημένη όπως πάντα!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Δηλαδή μιλάμε για μια μετασκευή τύπου Κάλβος....
> Θα παρακαλούσα τους κυρίους Διονύση και Γιώργο που είναι άριστοι στις μετασκευές να μας προτείνουν τρόπους στο θέμα των μετασκευών...





> Ειχαμε προτεινει καποτε, αλλα εχει χαθει...


είστε σίγουροι????

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...463#post464463

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο πρίν απο λίγο ανέβηκε στην μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Το πλοίο πρίν απο λίγο ανέβηκε στην μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη


του Βερνικου το εφεραν?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σημαδιακή πάντως η χθεσινή ημέρα! 18 Μαρτίου 1996 έφυγε ο Οδυσσέας Ελύτης απ' τη ζωή και στις 18 Μαρτίου 2013 ξεκίνησε απ' ότι φαίνεται το συνονόματο 26χρονο πλοίο για την ανάσταση (?)!! Πάντως πρέπει να τονίσουμε πως υπήρξε μεγάλος μυστικισμός στην όλη ενέργεια. Λέτε η αίτηση για δρομολόγηση από Λαύριο για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες να ήταν σοβαρή και όχι με σκοπό να γεμίζουν οι σελίδες αιτημάτων του ΣΑΣ;;

----------


## Ergis

Με δεδομένο οτι το αδελφάκι του υπέστη μια τεράστια μετασκευή αναρωτιέμαι κατα πόσο κατάλληλο είναι το πλοίο αυτό για τη γραμμή...

----------


## speedrunner

> Το πλοίο πρίν απο λίγο ανέβηκε στην μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη


Πάντως στο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ αυτό που φαίνεται είναι κάποιο φορτηγό με το όνομα SAONISOS :Confused: 





> Πάντως πρέπει να τονίσουμε πως υπήρξε μεγάλος μυστικισμός στην όλη ενέργεια. Λέτε η αίτηση για δρομολόγηση από Λαύριο για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες να ήταν σοβαρή και όχι με σκοπό να γεμίζουν οι σελίδες αιτημάτων του ΣΑΣ;;


Η εταιρία έχει τροποποίηση την δήλωση του πλοίου σε Πειραιά - Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, στις αιτήσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης και όχι στο ΣΑΣ.
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι η εταιρία θέλει να κάνει μια μικρή μετασκευή στο πλοίο για να διπλώσει το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής!!!!
Πάντως αν όντως το πλοίο είναι στην δεξαμενή δεν το πήρε χαμπάρι κανείς μέχρι να έρθει!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

μηπως το πηρε ο Μανουσης..δειτε αυτο το βιντεο...και ταιριαξτε τα κομματια του παζλ  :Razz:  (αυτο με τα 5000 κομματακια..που δεν εχουν τελειωμο  :Razz: )

----------


## Express Pigasos

μηπως ειναι το liberty b??

----------


## karavofanatikos

'Ετσι εξηγούνται όλα Πέτρο! ¶ρα, το νέο όνομα του πλοίου είναι *"Σαόνησος"* !!! Μεγάλη δραστηριότητα από πλευράς κυρ Φώτη το τελευταίο διάστημα! Πιστεύω να δεχθεί μία λειτουργική και όμορφη συνάμα μετασκευή!

----------


## trelaras

Για αυτο το πλοιο πρεπει να μιλαει ο Μανουσης
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...B-Liberty-Bell

----------


## speedrunner

> Για αυτο το πλοιο πρεπει να μιλαει ο Μανουσης
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...B-Liberty-Bell



Έτσι πρέπει να είναι και μάλλον ο φίλος Apostolos το μπέρδεψε διότι τα χρώματά του μοιάζουν με τα πρώην χρώματα του Οδυσσέας Ελύτης, καθώς τώρα το πλοίο έχει τα ίδιο χρώμα με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της ΖΑΝΤΕ.

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλοι χίλια συγνώμη αλλα λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας του 2τροχου έκανα λάθος τα βαποράκια... Που να φανταστώ οτι θα ξεκολούσε το Λύμπερτι απ την Ελευσίνα!

----------


## trelaras

Το Οδυσσεας Ελυτης ειναι στην ακομη στην Ζακυνθο?

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το ΟΔΥΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ ευρισκεται στην Ζακυνθο, και οπως σωστα αναφερει ο φιλος SPEEDRUNNER απο τον Αυγουστο  2012 εχει τη νεα του φορεσια δηλ. το ποτροκαλι χρωμα με την λευκη λωριδα που εχουν και αλλα πλοια της ΖΑΝΤΕ FERRIES.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

φωτογραφία0078.jpg12 Μαιου 2013 ο ΟΣΥΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ πεντακαθαρος και εξωτερικα, μετα το φρεσκαρισμα και στα εσωτερικα καταστρωματα στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου.

----------


## ιθακη

Ευχαριστούμε Βαγγέλη για την φωτό και την ενημέρωση... Ακούγετε τίποτα για το αύριο του???

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

φωτογραφία0094.jpgΟ ΟΔΥΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ σημερα σε καλυτερη ληψη απο τον τραπεζοειδη ππροβλητα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Δεν θελει η εταιρεια  να παραμεληθει το πλοιο γιαυτο το συντηρει κι αυτο ισως λεει κατι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> φωτογραφία0078.jpg12 Μαιου 2013 ο ΟΣΥΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ πεντακαθαρος και εξωτερικα, μετα το φρεσκαρισμα και στα εσωτερικα καταστρωματα στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου.


Πραγματικα ειναι ενα πολυ καλο γιαπωνεζικο σκαρι, ενα μικρο Κεφαλονια και ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να μετασκευαστει ομορφα καποτε.

----------


## ιθακη

> Δεν θελει η εταιρεια  να παραμεληθει το πλοιο γιαυτο το συντηρει κι αυτο ισως λεει κατι.


Αν θυμάμαι καλά στο προηγούμενο ΣΑΣ (όχι προχθες τις Παρασκευής) ή στο προ-προηγούμενο είχαν κάνει λόγο για ετήσια δρομολόγηση από Πειραιά, για Δυτικές???

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πραγματι το αιτημα  εχει γινει.

----------


## Appia_1978

Από περίεργεια, γιατί βάφτηκε το πλοίο διαφορετικά από τα υπόλοιπα της ΑΝΜΕΖ;

----------


## ιθακη

Γιατί, τα υπόλοιπα της ΑΝΜΕΖ είναι ίδια????

Αν παρατηρήσεις θα δεις ότι το ο "μικρός ποιητής" (του Ιονίου) έχει διαφορές από τον "salmon salmo salar"

Να μην μιλήσουμε για τον ποιητή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων

----------


## Appia_1978

Σωστός ο Γιώργος ...  :Wink:

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά στο προηγούμενο ΣΑΣ (όχι προχθες τις Παρασκευής) ή στο προ-προηγούμενο είχαν κάνει λόγο για ετήσια δρομολόγηση από Πειραιά, για Δυτικές???


Νομίζω Γιώργο, πως είχαν ζητήσει αίτημα δρομολόγησης απ' το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου για Δυτ. Κυκλάδες κι όχι απ' τον Πειραιά.

----------


## speedrunner

Το έχω γράψει ποιο πίσω, κοιτάξτε το μήνυμα 115

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Εχει διατηρηθει το καθιερωμενο χρωμα της ΑΝΜΕΖ και στο ΟΔΥΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ πορτοκαλι και λευκο, απλα ειπαν οτι ταιριαζουν καλυτερα στο καραβι οπως ειναι τωρα  οι δυο γραμμες πορτικαλι προς τα πανω, εκει που ηταν η κιτρινη και πορτοκαλι γραμμη στην Ιαπωνια σαν VENA.

----------


## Appia_1978

Α, μάλιστα. Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μιας που το θεμα κινηθηκε αρκετα με επιασαν παλι οι καημοι μου γι'αυτο το βαπορι που δεν εχει μετασκευαστει.

Εδω λοιπον δυο προτασεις για μετασκευη του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ελπίζω να μην γίνουν οι ακρότητες που έγιναν στην μετασκευή του αδελφού του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα η Μέρα της Ζακύνθου το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην Άπω Ανατολή και θα φύγει μέσα στο Καλοκαίρι.
Πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα η Μέρα της Ζακύνθου το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην Άπω Ανατολή και θα φύγει μέσα στο Καλοκαίρι.
> Πηγή


 Aν είναι έτσι, κανένας Ινδονησιάνος θα είναι πάλι. Τα Φιλιππίνια έχουν αρχίσει κ παίρνουν νεότερης ηλικίας.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' τις 5 έως τις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου το πλοίο θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή (Ακτή Βασιλειάδη) για τον δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απ' τις 5 έως τις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου το πλοίο θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή (Ακτή Βασιλειάδη) για τον δεξαμενισμό του.


H είδηση γιά τον δεξαμενισμό γιά εμάς που θα το δούμε είναι καλή. Αλλά αν σχετίζεται με την αναφερόμενη πώλήση πιό πάνω,τότε είναι κακή...

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αγαπητοι φιλοι το καραβακι φευγει οριστικα για Ινδονησια. Δεν θα ταξιδεψει δυστυχως σε δικα μας νερα.Απο πληροφοριες εκει θα κανει ταξιδι 18  μιλλιων. Ας εχει ηρεμα και καλα ταξιδια το αξιζει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητοι φιλοι το καραβακι φευγει οριστικα για Ινδονησια. Δεν θα ταξιδεψει δυστυχως σε δικα μας νερα.Απο πληροφοριες εκει θα κανει ταξιδι 18 μιλλιων. Ας εχει ηρεμα και καλα ταξιδια το αξιζει.


Σωστή η πρόβλεψή μου γιά την εθνικότητα του αγοραστή αλλά κρίμα,κρίμα,κρίμα :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Είναι γνωστό αν το πλοίο θα δουλέψει στα ξένα με τη σημερινή του μορφή ή θα πραγματοποιηθεί κάποια μετασκευή;;
Επίσης, να πούμε πως ο δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου μετατέθηκε για το διάστημα από 9 έως 12 Σεπτεμβρίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό την μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία το πιθανότερο θα μετασκευαστεί. Να ευχηθούμε αυτό να γίνει εδώ. Από όσο έχω δεί οι μετασκευές στην Ινδονησία δεν είναι άσχημες κ πάντως όχι χάλια όπως στις Φιλιππίνες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο εκπέμπει αυτήν την ώρα στο σύστημα AIS από το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου, χωρίς κάποια μετονομασία ή αλλαγή σημαίας αλλά με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό το Σουέζ.

----------


## alex29

μολις πριν λιγο εφυγε και ο ελυτης

----------


## KOMAJEC

Ρυμουλκούμενος έφυγε ο ποιητής από το λιμάνι μας. Δυστυχώς κοιμόμουν και δεν βγήκα στη βεράντα για μια τελευταία φωτό.... :Apologetic:

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Σημερα στις 3.30 αναχωρησε απο το λιμανι μας, μετα απο 5 χρονια παραμονης, ρυμουλκουμενο απο το Ρ/Κ ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ 12 το ΟΔΥΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ, με προορισμο Πειραια οπου την Δευτερα θα γινει δεξαμενισμος στην μεγαλη  δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη.
Εγω ο επι  πεντε χρονια βατσιμανης του με συναισθηματικη φορτηση αποχαιρετω τον φιλο και αδελφο μου εται το νοιωθω, και  του ευχομαι καλες και γαληνιες θαλασσες, μια επιτυχημενη καινουργια καριερα, και οι νεοι ιδιοκτητες να το προσεχουν και να το συντηρουν  οπως εκανε και η ΑΝΜΕΖ που αν και παροπλισμενο συνεχως  το συντηρουσε και το διατηρουσε σε αριστη κατασταση.
Δεν εμοιαζε με τιποτα με παροπλισμενο πλοιο, σε ολες τις γιορτες ηταν παντα φωταγωγημενο με τη μεγαλη γιρλαντα στα δυο καταρτια αναμενη, ενω ακουγοταν η καταπληκτικη μελωδικη διπλη σφυρηκτρα του.
Επιοφυλλασομαι για φωτο και βιντεο απο την αναχωρηση του.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κριμα και παλι κριμα που αυτο το βαπορακι φευγει...

Ακουγεται οτι ψανχει βαπορι η Kefalonian στην ιταλια. Αντι να κοιταξει τον Ελυτη, να του κανει μια καλη μετασκευουλα και να εχει ενα οικονομικο, λειτουργικο, πασπαρτου και ανρθωπινο βαπορι στο σωστο μεγεθος παει και ψαχνει εξω, να φερει κανενα αμφιβολο βαπορι που υποθετω οτι θα ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο που χρειαζεται... Επισης αν καποτε ειχε μεγαλυτερες βλεψεις θα μπορουσε να το παει και στο Αιγαιο.

Κριμα και παλι κριμα λοιπον και για το βαπορι που το χανουμε κριμα και τις ελληνικες εταιριες που θεωρω οτι εχασαν ενα ωραιο κομματι. Τετοια πλοια χρειαζομαστε και τα διωχνουμε.

Μας ενεπνευσε ο μικρος για μετασκευες, τις καναμε με αγαπη και σεβασμο στα εμφανισιακα του χαρακτηριστικα, μπορει να μη τον δουμε ποτε ετσι αλλα σιγουρα θα τον φανταζομαστε να ταξιδευει σε γονιμες και αγονες γραμμες.

----------


## SteliosK

> Κριμα και παλι κριμα που αυτο το βαπορακι φευγει...
> 
> Ακουγεται οτι ψανχει βαπορι η Kefalonian στην ιταλια. Αντι να κοιταξει τον Ελυτη, να του κανει μια καλη μετασκευουλα και να εχει ενα οικονομικο, λειτουργικο, πασπαρτου και ανρθωπινο βαπορι στο σωστο μεγεθος παει και ψαχνει εξω, να φερει κανενα αμφιβολο βαπορι που υποθετω οτι θα ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο που χρειαζεται... Επισης αν καποτε ειχε μεγαλυτερες βλεψεις θα μπορουσε να το παει και στο Αιγαιο.


Kαλησπέρα 
Κάτι ακούγετε για αυτό

----------


## avvachrist

> Κριμα και παλι κριμα που αυτο το βαπορακι φευγει...
> 
> Ακουγεται οτι ψανχει βαπορι η Kefalonian στην ιταλια. Αντι να κοιταξει τον Ελυτη, να του κανει μια καλη μετασκευουλα και να εχει ενα οικονομικο, λειτουργικο, πασπαρτου και ανρθωπινο βαπορι στο σωστο μεγεθος παει και ψαχνει εξω, να φερει κανενα αμφιβολο βαπορι που υποθετω οτι θα ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο που χρειαζεται... Επισης αν καποτε ειχε μεγαλυτερες βλεψεις θα μπορουσε να το παει και στο Αιγαιο.
> 
> Κριμα και παλι κριμα λοιπον και για το βαπορι που το χανουμε κριμα και τις ελληνικες εταιριες που θεωρω οτι εχασαν ενα ωραιο κομματι. Τετοια πλοια χρειαζομαστε και τα διωχνουμε.
> 
> Μας ενεπνευσε ο μικρος για μετασκευες, τις καναμε με αγαπη και σεβασμο στα εμφανισιακα του χαρακτηριστικα, μπορει να μη τον δουμε ποτε ετσι αλλα σιγουρα θα τον φανταζομαστε να ταξιδευει σε γονιμες και αγονες γραμμες.


Ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου. Έχουμε, μάλλον είχαμε, τέτοιο βαπόρι στα νερά μας και η Kefalonian κοιτάζει το 40χρονο μπαούλο! Μια απλή μετασκευή σαν την δικιά σου (όχι σαν του αδερφού Αδαμάντιου) δεν νομίζω να κόστιζε και τόσα πολλά και θα είχε η εταιρεία ένα οικονομικότατο βαπόρι για αρκετά χρόνια. Αλλά... Τι να πεις...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ρε παιδιά με πήρε το παράπονο μόλις είδα το βαπόρι στην δεξαμενή με κάποιους Ινδονησιάνους επάνω.Συμφωνώ ότι με μιά λογική μετασκευή (πάντως έτσι χαριτωμένο είναι) κ όχι σαν εκείνη του αδελφού του θα μπορούσε να σταθεί σε διάφορες γραμμές. Αλλά ό,τι κ να λέμε τώρα περιττεύει...
Όσο γιά την θρυλούμενη αγορά της Κefalonian αν είναι αλήθεια θα πρόκειται γιά το λάθος βαπόρι στην λάθος γραμμή...Τσάμπα το παίρνουν;; :Uncomfortableness:  :Distrust:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' ότι φαίνεται τρέχουν κι άλλες εργασίες που πρέπει να αποπερατωθούν με αποτέλεσμα η παραμονή του στη δεξαμενή για παραταθεί για 3 επιπλέον ημέρες. Έτσι μέχρι τις 15 του μήνα θα βρίσκεται στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mέχρι χθες το βράδυ που το είδα δεν είχε όνομα κ σημαία. ¶ραγε μετά την δεξαμενή θα φύγει κατ'ευθείαν ή θα πάει κανένα Πέραμα,ΝΜΔ,Κερατσίνι;

----------


## ιθακη

*ELYSIA* το νέο του όνομα λοιπόν, σήμερα που το είδα στην δεξαμενή, αλλά δεν είχα την μηχανή μαζί μου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πήραν λίγο από το Ελύτης κ το έκαναν ΕLYSIA.Όνομα που δεν θυμίζει Ινδονησία.Ίσως να είναι γιά το ταξίδι παραλαβής.

----------


## leo85

Πρώην Ελύτης τώρα ELYSIA με σημαία PANAMA στων Ν.Μ.Δ σήμερα το πρωί.

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ 17-9-2013 .jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Είναι γνωστό αν θα σφραγίσουν το bow visor του πλοίου;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είναι γνωστό αν θα σφραγίσουν το bow visor του πλοίου;


Δεν ξέρω αν θα το κάνουν αλλά σε πολλά ινδονησιάνικα ανοίγουν πλευρικούς καταπέλτες όπως στο ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για όσους δεν πρόλαβαν να το δουν στη δεξαμενή την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα θα έχουν μία δεύτερη ευκαιρία για το διάστημα 14 με 17 Οκτωβρίου, όπου και θα επισκεφτεί ξανά τη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφού παρατηρήσω ότι είναι καιρός πλέον κάποιος διαχειριστής - συντονιστής να αλλάξει τον τίτλο στο θέμα και να το μεταφέρει στα "πλοία εξωτερικού", να παραθέσω μία σημερινή φωτό του πλοίου που συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

16.jpg
_Δραπετσώνα - 12/10/2013_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφού παρατηρήσω ότι είναι καιρός πλέον κάποιος διαχειριστής - συντονιστής να αλλάξει τον τίτλο στο θέμα και να το μεταφέρει στα "πλοία εξωτερικού", να παραθέσω μία σημερινή φωτό του πλοίου που συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.
> 
> 16.jpg
> _Δραπετσώνα - 12/10/2013_


Kάποτε θα το βάλουμε στα πλοία που δεν ταξίδεψαν.

----------


## speedrunner

Δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα στον Σαρωνικό!!!!!

----------


## kalypso

χτεσινή φωτο του πλοίου στο Νέο  Μώλο Δραπετσώνας με τις τελευταίες εργασίες να συνεχίζονται λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση του για την Ινδονησία.....
PB256889.jpg
παραλαβη νερού και προμηθειών για το ταξίδι αλλα και οι τελευταιες διατυπώσεις με στελέχη της ιδιοκτητριας εταιρίας MUNIC LINE (JAKARTA, INDONESIA).

----------


## kalypso

για τον φίλο mastrokostas!
PB256914.jpg

----------


## kalypso

η επιλογη του ονοματος από τον νέο ιδιοκτητη έγινε λόγω θαυμασμού προς τον μεγάλο Ελληνα ποιητή η να προσδώσει ένα κύρος απο Elysia πεδία μετά την μετασκευή του πλοίου? who knows?!! πάντως δεν επέλεξε να χρησιμοποιήσει την ονομασία Munic και τον αντιστοιχο αυξοντα αριθμό όπως συνηθίζει....
PB256911.jpg

----------


## kalypso

τραπεζαρία πληρώματος και κουζίνα
PB256897.jpgPB256898.jpg

----------


## kalypso

η γεφυρα......
PB256906.jpgPB256905.jpgPB256904.jpgPB256903.jpg

----------


## kalypso

και μερικές φωτογραφίες απο τη μηχανη.....
PB256915.jpgPB256916.jpgPB256917.jpgPB256918.jpg

----------


## kalypso

και μερικές ακόμα...
PB256919.jpgPB256920.jpgPB256921.jpgPB256922.jpg
ακολουθούν του φιλου opelmanos!

----------


## opelmanos

Παίρνωντας λοιπόν τη σκυτάλη μετά τον καταιγισμό φωτογραφιών απο την καλή φίλη Καλυψω ..παραθέτω και εγώ κάποιες φωτό απο την ενδιαφέρουσα επίσκεψη μας χτες το βράδυ στο πλοίο
102.JPG
107.JPG103.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> η επιλογη του ονοματος από τον νέο ιδιοκτητη έγινε λόγω θαυμασμού προς τον μεγάλο Ελληνα ποιητή η να προσδώσει ένα κύρος απο Elysia πεδία μετά την μετασκευή του πλοίου? who knows?!! πάντως δεν επέλεξε να χρησιμοποιήσει την ονομασία Munic και τον αντιστοιχο αυξοντα αριθμό όπως συνηθίζει....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150739


 Mάλλον το Εlytis του έδωσε ιδέα γιά το Εlysia (ασυνήθιστο γιά Απωανατολίτες) το οποίο όμως υπήρχε/υπάρχει σε όνομα εταιρείας.Ευχαριστούμε γιά τις φωτό.

----------


## kalypso

> Παίρνωντας λοιπόν τη σκυτάλη μετά τον καταιγισμό φωτογραφιών απο την καλή φίλη Καλυψω ..παραθέτω και εγώ κάποιες φωτό απο την ενδιαφέρουσα επίσκεψη μας χτες το βράδυ στο πλοίο
> 102.JPG
> 107.JPG103.JPG


το απολυτο σκοτάδι και η ξενάγηση με τη βοηθεια του φακού....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον Μάνο και την Καλυψώ που μας έδειξαν το εσωτερικό του πλοίου πριν αυτό φύγει για τα ξένα!

Εδώ και λίγη ώρα το πλοίο έχει αναχωρήσει για την μακρινή Ινδονησία! Καλό ταξίδι....!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο 5.5 χρονια απραξιας φευγει για νεα νερα με την ελπιδα να δουλεψει για χρονια αν και στην Ινδονησια κατι τετοιο φανταζει δυσκολο.

Αν και δεν το ζησαμε ποτε, συμπαθησαμε το ταπεινο απεριττο σκαρι του και εμπνευστηκαμε το πως θα μπορουσε να ειναι μια ενδεχομενη μετασκευη.

Το ομορφο κατα την αναχωρηση του απο τα ελληνικα νερα ειναι οτι τα τελευταια το αποχαιρετουν με σοροκαδες 7-8 αυτη τη στιγμη ενω απο τις 06:00 ωρα Ελλαδος στο Ανατολικο Κρητικο και στο Καρπαθιο θα ενισχυθουν σε 8-9... Μαλιστα οταν το βαπορι θα περνα το στενο Κασου-Κρητης κατα τις 09:30, τα 8-9 μποφορ θα εχουν δουλευτει ηδη για 3+ ωρες συν το οτι η θαλασσα θα ειναι ηδη "προθερμασμενη" απο τα 7-8... Δεν θελω να φανταστω ποσο χοντρη θαλασσα θα εχει. *Οπως και να το κανουμε αυτη η μαχη ειναι ιδιαιτερη γιατι ειναι η μια και μοναδικη, σαν να επρεπε να αποδειξει την αξια του εστω και μια φορα πριν μας φυγει, παιχνιδια της μοιρας και της θαλασσας.*

Καλα ταξιδια και καλη τυχη μικρο γιαπωνεζακι...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πραγματικά φίλε Διονύση τα παιχνίδια της μοίρας είναι απίστευτα!! Πριν λίγο ανέφερες δύο βαπόρια. Το Οδυσσέας Ελύτης και το Πρέβελης, όπου σήμερα τα έχουν βάλει με τα ορμητικά κύματα του Καρπάθιου! Και η μοίρα έπαιξε κι άλλο παιχνίδι! Πριν λίγη ώρα συναντήθηκαν τα δυο τους στην Κάσο, καθώς ο Ελύτης σταμάτησε για λίγο το ταξίδι της ξενιτιάς για να απαγκιάσει κάτω απ' τον όγκο της Κάσου. Επίσης είναι το πρώτο νησί του Αιγαίου στο οποίο πλησιάζει τόσο κοντά το βαποράκι χωρίς να προσεγγίζει βέβαια στο λιμάνι του. Το αντίο του αποχαιρετισμού στο βαποράκι αυτό πράγματι επιφύλασσε πολλές εκπλήξεις! Ας είναι καλότυχο εκεί που θα πάει. Το συμπαθήσαμε λες και ταξίδεψε αρκετά χρόνια στα νερά μας!

----------


## kalypso

καλό ταξίδι και καλή επιστροφή στη πατριδα στον καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου.ιδιαιτερες ευχαριστίες στον  υποπλοίαρχο του Elysia cpt.Kωσταντίνο Tριάντη για την καλοσύνη να μας ξεναγήσει με το φίλο opelmanos στο πλοίο και την θερμή υποδοχή του πληρωματος...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο καιρος ειναι τοσο ασχημος που το βαπορι συνεχιζει να ειναι απαγκιασμενο αναμεσα σε Κασο-Κασονησια... Αγονοπλοιο εγινε...  :Playful:

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πεντε χρονια του εκανα παρεα τις νυχτες, με συντροφια το c,d, radio του αυτοκινητου , εκει μεσα στο σκοτεινο γκαραζ.
Του ευχομαι  καλο ταξιδι μεχρι την μακρυνη Ινδονησια,  και πιστευω η νεα εταιρεια του να το προσεξει γιατι ειναι ενα αξιολογο καραβι και μπορει να προσφερει πολλα.

----------


## leo85

Το ELYSIA έφτασε στο SABANG 
Μήπως πρέπει να το βάλουμε στα ξένα πλοία. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## sylver23

Σωστός, έγινε!

----------


## kalypso

κάποτε...όταν είχε σαν μόνη συντροφιά το φανοστάτη που φωτιζε τα βράδια τα ίχνη της ακινησίας του στη Ζάκυνθο!
P4260671.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ όταν στις 30-11-2013 ήταν ανοικτά στη ράδα του Πειραιά, φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα.
Για τη φίλη Καλυψώ.

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ 01 30-11-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος βέβαια αν είναι το δικό μας Οδυσσέας Ελύτης (Elysia) γιατί δεν έχει φωτο και όσο και αν προσπάθησα δεν βρήκα. Αν κανείς άλλος βρει περισσότερα......... ας μας πει. Ελπίζω να μην είναι .....το δικό μας. :Apologetic:

----------


## Takerman

Παντελή στο AIS το δείχνει να ταξιδεύει τώρα.

----------


## dionisos

Η Προσαραξη πρεπει να εγινε στις 21/5.

----------


## samurai

To ELYSIA στη μακρινή Ινδονησία. Εκεί εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Bakauheni - Merak. :Fat: 
10479737_10202377232773662_6054696017141042061_n.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή στο AIS το δείχνει να ταξιδεύει τώρα.


Το ξέρω φίλε μου, το είδα. Αλλά αυτό γράφει ότι έγινε πριν 3 μήνες!!!!!!! Άρα ή δεν ήταν τίποτε σοβαρό ή είναι άλλο πλοίο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βλεπω του βαλανε και τεντες πρυμα στο πρωτο και δευτερο ντεκ.

Κριμα και παλι κριμα που εφυγε ενα πολυ ωραιο βαπορακι με συμπαθη εμφανιση, απλες ιαπωνικες γραμμες, λογικες διαστασεις και οικονομικο που θα μπορουσε να προσφερει πολλα και μαλιστα χωρις τα λιφτινγκ του Κοραη σε γεφυρα και παραπετο πλωρης...

Θα προσφερε πολλα σε Ιονιο ή Αιγαιο και εξακολουθω να το φανταζομαι καπως ετσι...

----------


## ιθακη

> To ELYSIA στη μακρινή Ινδονησία. Εκεί εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Bakauheni - Merak.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159008


Αμαν! πως το έκαμαν έτσι?

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Εδώ οταν είχε ερθει για πρώτη και μοναδική φορά στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------

